# needing advice on relationship while pregnant



## missymiss (Sep 24, 2007)

I am 7 months pregnant and it seems like my relationship is going in the toliet. I have no sex drive and feel down all the time. My husband doesn't seem to understand where I am coming from at all. Can I get some advice on what I should do?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

First during your third trimester your hoemones are changing and having sex often is a no-no as it can bring on pre-term baby as the sperm can affect the plug and sack. They often tell couples that are over due to have sex as a way to bring on the birth.

Pregnancy symptoms: What to expect during the third trimester - MayoClinic.com

****************
Normal symptoms you may experience during the third trimester of pregnancy include:

Braxton Hicks contractions, which are "warm-up" contractions that do not thin and open the cervix (do not lead to labor). 
Fatigue. 
Back pain. 
Pelvic ache and hip pain. 
Hemorrhoids and constipation. 
Heartburn (a symptom of gastroesophageal reflux disease, or GERD). 
Hand pain, numbness, or weakness (carpal tunnel syndrome). 
Breathing difficulty, since your uterus is now just below your rib cage, and your lungs have less room to expand. 
Mild swelling of your feet and ankles (edema). Pregnancy causes more fluid to build up in your body. This, plus the extra pressure that your uterus places on your legs, can lead to swelling in your feet and ankles. 
Difficulty sleeping and finding a comfortable position. Lying on your back interferes with blood circulation, and lying on your stomach isn't possible. Sleep on your side, using pillows to support your belly and between your knees. Later in your pregnancy, it is best to lie on your left side. When you lie on your right side or on your back, the increasing weight of your uterus can partly block the large blood vessel in front of your backbone. 
Frequent urination, caused by your enlarged uterus and the pressure of the fetus's head on your bladder. 

Pregnancy-Your Third Trimester

*****************

I think your husband needs to be understanding and if this is his first kid he needs to talk to your doctor/obgyn and have them tell him you are not rejecting him but your hormones have changed so that your hips will be ready for the baby.

draconis


----------

